# Red Lion Meet



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Welshman (Mal) who was a motorhomer and is now a caravaner is the Rally Co=Ord for www.caravanfacts.com our sister site has kindly invited us motorhomers to join his first caravan meet at The Red Lion, Norton, Gloucestershire.4th to 6th April 2008

http://www.caravanfacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=109

The above link tells you all about the meet

http://www.caravanfacts.com/ftopic-431.html

This link has the instruction for booking.

If any of you would like to go please post on here to let me know you have booked and I will pass it on to Mal so he knows whos coming.

Jacquie


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

*Cannot access link......*

Unfortunately you cannot access the link without being a registered member of Caravanfacts.com. As I do not have a caravan, and probably never will have, there seems limited value in joining up, especially as I would have to fib anyway. But it would be good to have a few more facts about the location, logistics etc. Could you extract this from the site and post those details here?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pandalf

Its free to join the caravanfacts site no subs :lol: i'm a member and I have a motorhome so it no problem.

Details are:=

The Red Lion Inn
Wainlode Hill
Norton
Gloucestershire
GK2 9LW

Tel 01452 731810

http://www.redlioninn-caravancampingpark.co.uk/

Cost is £10 pn without electric or £12 with electric

When booking please tell them you are with Davies/Caravanfacts.com

I will put this in the meets section on here and then you can add your selves to the meets list if you are attending.
Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Cannot access link......*



pandalf said:


> Unfortunately you cannot access the link without being a registered member of Caravanfacts.com. As I do not have a caravan, and probably never will have, there seems limited value in joining up, especially as I would have to fib anyway. But it would be good to have a few more facts about the location, logistics etc. Could you extract this from the site and post those details here?


I don't think they'll mind that your not a tugger... no one moaned at me when I joined. After all, most motorhomers have some caravan background anyway.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Nobody fancy this one then? at the moment there are 4 names on the caravanfacts.com site one of which is the boss Nuke and I believe he is supplying a few drinky poos and nibbles for this meet.



Jacquie


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I believe he is supplying a few drinky poos and nibbles for this meet.[/quote]

Why was this not closer to me.....

Richard... :big4:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see Kafriz will be joining Mal at the Red Lion well done John and I may be there as well so look forward to meeting you.


Anybody else fancy it?


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh come on guys n gals surely some of you can make it to Gloustershire and it is a pub site :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Welshman (Mal) who was a motorhomer and is now a caravaner is the Rally Co=Ord for www.caravanfacts.com our sister site has kindly invited us motorhomers to join his first caravan meet at The Red Lion, Norton, Gloucestershire.4th to 6th April 2008


Roughly translated:

"Oh **** no-one is coming, see if any of that rabble in MHF can be bribed, offer them food and wine".

NOTE: Expletive deleted by moderator.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

hilldweller said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> > Welshman (Mal) who was a motorhomer and is now a caravaner is the Rally Co=Ord for www.caravanfacts.com our sister site has kindly invited us motorhomers to join his first caravan meet at The Red Lion, Norton, Gloucestershire.4th to 6th April 2008
> ...


I beg your pardon hilldweller

As caravanfacts is relatively new web site and is our sister site why should we not all meet up for a friendly meet.

Jacquie


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> I beg your pardon hilldweller.
> Jacquie


Just a little humour.

I thought MHF did humour quite well.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Just a little humour.
> 
> I thought MHF did humour quite well.


Most of us do! :wink: Just keep it sociable :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

lol, sarcastic humour is fine on MHF, but it has to be in the correct place and at the right time, this thread was neither.

Please let the rally staff and members concerned with this rally continue without interruption.

MHS...Rob


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> lol, sarcastic humour is fine on MHF, but it has to be in the correct place and at the right time, this thread was neither.


I stand corrected.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So glad we got that all sorted :lol: 

Now back to business come on folks the sun is out and a nice trip to a pub site this coming weekend is on offer £12 with electric or £10 without electric. There are 3 caravans and 2 motorhomes on the lists now so we need at least 1 more motorhome to even things up :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

A week later Jackie & we would probably have been able to call in on our way up to Yorkshire

Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

"motorhomer2 wrote: ‹ Select › ‹ Expand ›
A week later Jackie & we would probably have been able to call in on our way up to Yorkshire

Motorhomer"



Leave early have a few more days away Elizabeth & George the suns out :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Wd love to as we need a shaky down trip before our tour all of June. Can't make it this weekend however. Aiming to check out a commerical site in Devon in May, earmarked for a Hash function in June (which we can't attend as we on holiday) but part of the checking out team. That will suffice as a shaky down.
Cheers one and all.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hampshireman said:


> Wd love to as we need a shaky down trip before our tour all of June. Can't make it this weekend however. Aiming to check out a commerical site in Devon in May, earmarked for a Hash function in June (which we can't attend as we on holiday) but part of the checking out team. That will suffice as a shaky down.
> Cheers one and all.


What a pity Derek maybe next time then.

I have just rung the Red Lion and they say the grass is ok at the moment and one of the caravan lot has a 4 x 4 and has offered to tow us off in case it gets boggy :lol: so all in all everything is covered :lol:

Come on we need another motorhome to even up the numbers can't have the tuggers out numbering us :lol:

Oh and I was told its £11pn with electric so its now cheaper as well.

Jacquie


----------



## 88879 (May 10, 2005)

*Red Lion meet*

What a shame more people can't make this meet as it really is a nice location.Lovely pub with great food,river Severn out front of pub & nice owners.still,with only a few there,more of Nukes drinky poo's & nibbles for us! hey!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Red Lion meet*



kafriz said:


> What a shame more people can't make this meet as it really is a nice location.Lovely pub with great food,river Severn out front of pub & nice owners.still,with only a few there,more of Nukes drinky poo's & nibbles for us! hey!!!!!!!!


I have just reminded Nukes to let welshman have some money for the drinky poos and nibbles :lol: so we should be ok Kafriz :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*We will come!!!*

Hi,

We are Grant and Andrea, we tend to base ourselves in the Glos area. We will come along on the Friday/Sat nights.

We have an Autotrail Motorhome

I phoned the pub to book but he said just join the rally...

See you Friday

Grant and Andrea


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Oilslick Grant & Andrea

Great look forward to meeting you there could you add yourself to the meets list please and I will let Mal know to expect another motorhome :lol: now that evens it up a bit.

Anymore like to join us at the Red Lion this weekend.



Jacquie


PS I have added you to the meets list.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

OK! thank you, see you Friday

Grant n Andrea


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore coming to join us at The Red Lion this weekend? now we do have a celebrity joining us :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We are just heading off now to the Red Lion if any more would like to join us there I think it would be ok to just turn up I don't think the site is fully booked for the weekend.




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well you all missed a smashing weekend at the Red Lion Mal and Elaine really did us proud with tea on arrival and wine and cheese and even a free raffle, brilliant guys thanks for a loverly weekend, we even had some sun on Friday  

Was nice to meet Kafriz and Oilslick hope to see you guys at another meet or rally soon.

I will put some piccys in the album when we get home as my internet connection is lousy at the moment.


Jacquie


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thank you*

Yes, thank you Elaine and Mal, it was a nice weekend. AND thank you for helping us out of the mud!

It was also nice to met the rest of you all, I am sure we will met again

Grant and Andrea


----------

